# 1998 nissan 200sx motor mounts location



## beastmode (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok so I need to replace my motor mounts but everywhere I look I can't seem to find out where they are actually located on the car, can anyone tell me where they are, all of em ?

Thanks for the help


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like you need the service manual that somebody was offering earlier in this thread.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Are we talking about a Nissan 200SX B14 chassis (FWD, 2-door) or a Nissan 200SX S14 chassis (RWD, 2-door)? On the former, you have four engine mounts: one on the psgr-side near the water pump and timing assembly, one on the front near the radiator, one on the transmission near the driver's side frame rail, and one in the rear attached to the firewall. On the latter, you have two: one on each side of the engine that attach to the subframe or crossmember.


----------



## nissancaner (Oct 12, 2018)

The place to place the engine is usually in the middle  But don't do it yourself unless you know a little about the engine.
This article is useful: https://bilgihanem.com/icten-distan-yanmali-motor-nedir/
Keep in mind that if you take it to a master or show it to someone who knows it.


----------

